# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  LINEAR FM 100Watt CDM

## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Καλησπερα σας....

Ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει καποιος, η εχει την εν λογο πλακετα λινεαρ 100watt του CDM
με το τραντζιστορ MRF317... τι πυκνωτες χρησιμοποιη στην εξοδο και τι ωμ ειναι το καλωδιο
προσαρμογης εξοδου.
Σας παραθετω και φωτο εκει που εχω σημεδεψει με τα βελακια.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Κανεις ????

----------


## staurosv

το καλοδιο  ειναι  25 ομ

----------


## polyxronios1960

εγω!!!!!

----------


## adzic

me to  :Smile:

----------


## dpapag3

Αν είναι το ίδιο από το 200 σε βοηθάω. Μάλλον το ίδιο &#215;2 είναι το 200αρι cdm

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A750FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

